# New Pen Turning Book from our own Don Ward



## Lenny

IAP member: it's_virgil, has been published. 

A life time of teaching others didn't end when this math teacher retired. Don Ward, through his website http://www.redriverpens.com/ and many hands-on demonstrations, has helped many learn and refine the craft of turning pens. 

Now, after over a year in the works, his book *Turning Modified Slimline Pens: Beyond the Basics *is available here http://tinyurl.com/8dvu63a

I personally can't wait to get a copy! 

Thanks Don, for all your help and encouragement and best of luck with your new book!


----------



## firewhatfire

I told my wife to put it on my Christmas list.  So far its the only thing on my Christmas list and will most likely remain the only thing on it.


----------



## kronewi

Very good. Congrats!!! Already ordered my copy.


----------



## D.Oliver

Congrats Don. So any chance the book signing tour makes a stop in South Dakota?:tongue::biggrin:  I still have all the articles I printed from www.Redriverpens.com when I first started turing pens a few years back.  Nice to see you'll be reaching a even larger audience.


----------



## PTsideshow

Amazon is all ready out of stock, ordered it from the publisher!
:clown:


----------



## alamocdc

Congratulations, Don!


----------



## joefrog

Excellent!  Congrats, can't wait to see it.


----------



## its_virgil

Thanks Lenny for posting the book info. It was  a bit of hard work that started officially in June of 2011. Lots of deadlines, photos, do-overs and late night editing. But, I am pleased with the book and myself for getting it done. 

Thanks also to the others who have commented. I appreciate them and hope the book lives up to my expectations. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Lenny said:


> IAP member: it's_virgil, has been published.
> 
> A life time of teaching others didn't end when this math teacher retired. Don Ward, through his website Wooden Pens: Buy Handmade unique custom rattlesnake wood pens gifts fountain pen exotic wood from Red River Pens and many hands-on demonstrations, has helped many learn and refine the craft of turning pens.
> 
> Now, after over a year in the works, his book *Turning Modified Slimline Pens: Beyond the Basics *is available here http://tinyurl.com/8dvu63a
> 
> I personally can't wait to get a copy!
> 
> Thanks Don, for all your help and encouragement and best of luck with your new book!


----------



## YouthMinisterDan

I was blessed to get to hold the first copy and look at it, when I was helping Don teach people how to turn pens at SWAT last month. It will be more than worth the price and the wait!


----------



## Glenn McCullough

congratulations, Don! I am certain I will not be disappointed when I get my copy.


----------



## dennisg

I ordered mine yesterday. Thanks for your effort.


----------



## cnirenberg

Don,
Congrats!! Can't wait to get mine..


----------



## johncrane

Congrats Don! and i wish you all the best with your new book.


----------



## ttpenman

WOW!  Great penmaker, now a published author.  Congrats.  I've read your posts here and in other forums for years.  You are always stepping up to help others now you have a book to help even more.  Hope the book is a great success.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## Lenny

Just checking the link and using the " look inside" feature has me excited to turn some modified slim lines again. 
Can't wait till my copy arrives!


----------



## PTsideshow

Got a shipping email that it is on the way and will be here by end of Business Thursday! can't wait.
:clown:


----------



## Ulises Victoria

Lenny said:


> Just checking the link and using the " look inside" feature has me excited to turn some modified slim lines again.
> Can't wait till my copy arrives!


Im going to check the Look Inside feature. I am a little hesitant about a book that deals with slimlines only. I just bought 2 dvds from someone in which the only thing he does is turn different styles of pens, so I learned nothing new. A bit disappointing.
In fact what I would love to see is a book or dvd showing different techniques like how to make different types of celtic knots, straight segments, curved segments, herringbones, feather blanks, anodized aluminum, drilling techniques, finishing etc etc etc. Maybe there is such an item and I have been missing it? :ghost:
Edit: Oh I know... all these techniques you can find in the library. 

Edit # 2. I saw what the book is about and yes, I think I can learn something new out of it. Ordered it already


----------



## Brooks803

Congrats Don! Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Toni

DON!!!!!! Congratulations on the book!! Just awesome!!


----------



## its_virgil

Thanks again for the kind words. And, of course, thanks to those who are ordering.

Just a word or two on the book. It does not cover how to turn or making tool choices. I assume that anyone using the book is already turning and has turned a few slimline pens since that kit seems to be the "starter kit". I chose to use the slimline kit because I really like the versatility of the kit, I like to experiment with slimline parts and see what can be done to make different pens from the kit, and there are lots of turners who still turn only slimline kits. Also, the techniques I use to make these modified slimline pens can be used on other kits also. I made one slimline as project #1 as the pen is designed to be made. The other 9 projects are all modified slimline pens using some or all of the parts. Each project has step by step photographs of the making of the pen. Thanks again,
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## turnin4fun

Congrats on the book, is there any chance that it will be in electronic format any time soon?

Thanks


----------



## its_virgil

*Thanks. Electronic format: not to my knowledge. I could check with the publisher.*
*Don*



turnin4fun said:


> Congrats on the book, is there any chance that it will be in electronic format any time soon?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## turnin4fun

Not a problem, I will just order a hard copy.

Thanks


----------



## TerryDowning

If it is a "reading book" then electronic format is preferred.  If it is a reference manual then hard copy may be the way to go.  I don't like bringing my kindle out to the shop.  I have a strict minimal electronics policy in my shop. The one exception is an MP3 player attached to an old receiver.

I use computers at work all day long and they are not allowed in my shop.


----------



## PTsideshow

Just found my copy the UPS guy slipped it in the door the regular guy must be off today! First flip thru it looks great filled with photo's and what appear to be only enough words to describe the operations covered. Should be a great read later tonight! Very nice shoot of Don with the IAP logo patch on his turning smock displayed in prominence inside the front end of the book. Should be good for an in flux of new members.

Thanks Don for another great additions to my pen turning library!
:clown:


----------



## PTsideshow

Well got to finish the first chapter of the intro information. And the first standard slim line, he makes and then goes on to customizing the slim line kit in the rest of the book. I like the photo layout of all the pens at the end side by side so one can look at all the differences side by side.
As he states that it isn't a beginners book, but a beginner can learn a couple of things that I think will aid in making his pens a success! I think it will become a must have for the pen turners libraries.  Don a very nice job on the book, the photos are clear, bright and not to small nor to far away that the point of each is lost. The captions fit the procedures well.
I give it :star::star::star::star::star:!!!!!
:clown:


----------



## bitshird

By golly I will sure grab one real soon!!


----------



## its_virgil

Thanks Glen...Wow! 5 stars...whagt a compliment!

I mentioned in the book that is was not a  beginner book only to help make it clear that the book is not for learning how to turn pens. There are a lot of those out there. I just didn't want a beginner to get it thinking it would teach them how to turn a basic pen or using several pen kits. But, as you mentioned, it is not beyond the beginner's skills to do most of what I did with projects #2-#10.

I look forward to seeing some of the pens made using the book posted here.
Thanks again,
Do a good turn daily!
Don



PTsideshow said:


> Well got to finish the first chapter of the intro information. And the first standard slim line, he makes and then goes on to customizing the slim line kit in the rest of the book. I like the photo layout of all the pens at the end side by side so one can look at all the differences side by side.
> *As he states that it isn't a beginners book*, but a beginner can learn a couple of things that I think will aid in making his pens a success! I think it will become a must have for the pen turners libraries. Don a very nice job on the book, the photos are clear, bright and not to small nor to far away that the point of each is lost. The captions fit the procedures well.
> I give it :star::star::star::star::star:!!!!!
> :clown:


----------



## PTsideshow

Well I just finished it and have to say that in addition to a couple of the tips that you had in there, one of which I was collecting assorted writing implements that I was going to test writing names on blanks and chunks. Which you solved for me. 

Along with the one piece slimline, very nice And I will have to try them. the arrow blank pen slimline answered a lot of question of a how did they do that! Since I had a section of broken shaft and it seemed to be to big for the pen mechanism, with  out a lot of shimming etc.

I can recommend this one to anybody, that would like to elevate the slimline to the next level. I thoroughly enjoyed reading it, and when my skills match the pens I will enjoy making them.
It is a great addition to my pen making library. Thank you Don.
:clown:


----------



## its_virgil

You're welcome Glen! And, after reading it through, thanks for not taking away one of those stars?:biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
Don

​


PTsideshow said:


> It is a great addition to my pen making library. Thank you Don.
> :clown:


----------



## seamus7227

I got my copy this afternoon! And it was even personally autographed by my mentor himself! There is more information in this book than you can imagine. As i was flipping through the pages, i saw new ideas and methods that really sparked an interest in trying new things! I highly encourage everyone to get your copy today!




Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## CSue

Wonderful!  I'm so excited about this.  Congrats, Don!


----------



## its_virgil

Thanks Seamus.... most excellent grasshopper. Or, was that a rattlesnake at your feet...maybe you should be called "rattlesnake". I hope you get some time to make a few pens soon!
Do a good turn daily!
Don




seamus7227 said:


> I got my copy this afternoon! And it was even personally autographed by my mentor himself! There is more information in this book than you can imagine. As i was flipping through the pages, i saw new ideas and methods that really sparked an interest in trying new things! I highly encourage everyone to get your copy today!
> 
> View attachment 82458
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## its_virgil

Thanks Cathy Sue.
Don



CSue said:


> Wonderful!  I'm so excited about this.  Congrats, Don!


----------



## Ulises Victoria

The book will be available at Amazon.com by the end of this month (October) at $14.59.
I got mine at 13.59 by preordering it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0764341693/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## Donovan

Ordered mine


----------



## CharlesJohnson

OK!!!...OK!!!!-Everybody.You convinced me.I rarely buy books.An occasional Woodturning Design,Supplies,and tools. My shop fund is stretched.But this obviously is a "tool" that is to good to miss out on.Plenty to have fun with now,and inspiring challenge to help me grow.Thanks Don for the opportunity.


----------



## Ulises Victoria

Book is NOW available at amazon Turning Modified Slimline Pens: Beyond the Basics: Don Ward: 9780764341694: Amazon.com: Books

for 13.59 dlls


----------



## Donovan

Mine is in the post, will see it in December when I get home


----------



## joefyffe

I saw in an earlier post that Amazon was out so I paid full price at the publisher, but I have in my left hand.  I'm typing with my right hand .   Haven't had a lot of time to read but it looks like there are enough pictures, with written detail, to make it an easy reference.  Good work Don!!!  Thanks!:wink:


----------



## Lenny

Received my copy in the mail today!!!!   Thanks Don! 

I can't wait to sit down and go through it.


----------



## raar25

I have some new reading room material as well. Nice job Don!


----------



## papaturner

Thank You Don Ward I received my book 2 days ago. Read thru it one time and here is the results. btw a great read. Sorry for the poor photo(best I can do).


----------



## its_virgil

You're welcome Lenny. Do I need to send you some slimline kits?:biggrin:
Enjoy.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Lenny said:


> Received my copy in the mail today!!!! Thanks Don!
> 
> I can't wait to sit down and go through it.


----------



## its_virgil

Thanks Perry. You hit a home run with that one. Now you just have 10 more to go...one project makes a pen/pencil set. You probably have made a standard slimline so you have 9 to go. Look forward to see your next one.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



papaturner said:


> Thank You Don Ward I received my book 2 days ago. Read thru it one time and here is the results. btw a great read. Sorry for the poor photo(best I can do).


----------



## jaylopez

I just received mine from Amazon.  Great job Don!  I am learning a lot by reading it.
JLo


----------



## scotian12

Got my two earlier in the week, Don. The deliver time to Canada was quite quick. I have had a chance to quick read through the book and have to say the pictorials go a long way in helping to explain the modified designs. I would strongly recommend this for a first time pen turner as it gives a lot of basic instruction plus some helpful tips to improve your turning techniques. Congratulation Don on a great book. The second book will be going to my woodturning guild to be in their library for the use of members. Darrell


----------



## its_virgil

Thanks Darrell. I appreciate your good review and continued support. 

Thanks JLo. Looking forward to seeing some pens posted from the book.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## plano_harry

Don, I want mine autographed!

Harry


----------



## titan2

Just ordered mine today from Amazon......

Cann't wait to get it in!!!


Barney


----------



## NotURMailman

Got mine a few days ago, just got a chance to pick it up tonight. Very well written with concise and clear instruction. I didn't make it all the way through yet, but I am at least 3/4 there. I can't wait to try some of the projects in the book!


----------



## TXTRNR

Great book Don!!  I will be doing some later today. I will try to get pics loaded this weekend.


----------



## Ligget

I got my copy a little while ago, it is a great book as I still like to play about with Slimlines, Comforts etc..

What a versatile group of pens to modify, and if you do muck up (like I often do) it is a lot easier on the wallet.


----------



## lyonsacc

Had my wife order me one for christmas.  And she is going to make me wait . . . .


----------



## nava1uni

It is a great book.  Both as a reference and an inspiration.


----------



## its_virgil

Wow!  Thanks for the great comments on the book. Looking forward to seeing some slim lines posted .
Do a good turn daily!
Don

Sent from my  Samsung Epic using Forum runner


----------



## termitedave

Just ordered mine can't wait!!!


----------



## kruger

Congratulations, Don! 

i buy your book today


----------

